# ANOTHER U.S. Maintenance Call



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

I received a call Friday from US telling me they were looking for a contractor to do snow removal for the local Pep Boys. So I called back and talked to the lady about the property. She told me that I needed to measure the property and fax back my measurements so that they knew what to pay me. I asked "what about the bid?" She told me that the prices were already decided. So I asked what the pay was. 0-5" plow, salt, walks, salt= $195(per push) 5-10" plow,salt,walks,salt= $235 per push. Mine you I haven't measured it BUT, its about 50,000sqft lot. The absolute min I would charge per push would be $300 for plowing lot, $300 to salt lot, & $100 for walks and salt. I told her this and she said "So if you plowed and salted in the morning and came back in the afternoon again you would charge $600?" OH YEA! I'm in the biz to make money esp in weather conditions like that. She said I was more than welcome to summit a bid but she seriously doubted that the company would pay that amount. People are CRAZY I tell you! Who would get up 4 in the morning, start their truck for $195? If anyone is interested, give me your number and I'll pass it on...lol!


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Does this US Maint. Company have a web site?


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

I have no idea. But their prices are so low ball, its pathetic.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Here ya go !

http://usmaintenance.com

Here they are ripping folks off:

www.americansweeper.com/News/target1.html


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

George, second link doesn't work.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Fixed it !!!! needed capital "N"

The link in the article takes you to Dentco ......
Hmmmm.............The fox is in the henhouse!


BRI: Funny their web site exclaims that they measure
the properties ! They have some fancy equipment pics
posted also !

They don't say anything about using subs or having no
equipment of their own.......

They also exclaim how much $$$, time and headaches
they save their customers!

SURE they do .....By stiffing the subs !


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

Read your post BRIM and there up here has well , we were called to check out a condo over two major roads and 19 small drives all the walks and salt 0-5 $400.00 5-up $600.00 theres no way i could do it and make money. 
This year the lowballers are the worst i have ever seen i cant figure it out maybe its hey ill go buy a truck and plow and start plowing its gotta be easy right and then ill go to commerical accounts and bid them for half of what there worth screwing all the companys that have insur and have exper and have good equipment oh well every year fellows its gonna get worse iam sure looking at us maint list of cust has all these stores come to my town they well be bringing us maint on there cuff. 


Song Alan Jackson There goes the little man!!


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

I just read the web site and it said that " Salting and ice removal are performed at fixed prices per treatment. " Like sonjaab said, they measure the lots etc..... pretty pathetic. I'm going to email her today and ask a bunch of questions and let you all know what the answers are tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

BriMow,

Do a search for threads on US Maintenance and you should find the one I and several others posted about their experiences with this company. They unilaterally stated what amount of money they were going to pay for services for last years blizzard AFTER they agreed to different prices in OUR contract. They owe my company $ 1,000 for services completed AT THEIR request. I strongly suggest you tread lightly and speak with others regarding their experiences. We are looking to go after our money through small claims court to get the balance we our owed.

However, even with all this, just last week I too got a call asking if we still did snow removal? They HAVE NO BUSINESS being in the snow business.


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRIMOW525 _
> *I just read the web site and it said that " Salting and ice removal are performed at fixed prices per treatment. " Like sonjaab said, they measure the lots etc..... pretty pathetic. I'm going to email her today and ask a bunch of questions and let you all know what the answers are tonight or tomorrow. *


If they say what you can charge, it IS price fixing. In my study of contractor/employee relations, I believe price fixing makes you an employee rather than a contractor. Are they going to start paying health, sick pay, vacation and overtime benefits also?


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Just wanted to say that Dentco pays their bills, so I did not want them lumped in with the others that may not be as conscientious. Like the others, the customer has to rely SOLELY on the contractor's knowledge and abilities since Dentco has little to offer in that department, IMO.


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

I have to ditto the comment about DENTCO paying their bills. Did some plowing for them at a Toys R Us & never waited for $$ more than 30 days.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Howd they find you? How did they end up calling you, jus run through the phone book or are you on a list?


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I have no experience dealing with them (US Maint.), but all the recent discussions have brought a question to mind--They tell visitors to their website they, " can save from 5% to 7% on your current expenditure for the same....services that you now receive."

Assuming they're in it to make a profit, I have to wonder whose pocket that 5% to 7%, plus their profit, is coming out of.


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

I'm not sure how they got my number but everytime I call them back the prices for the services are so low. I don't understand why they call you looking for a bid but then when you call them they tell you what they are going to pay. Ususally I just call them back and get as much BS info out of them and tell them they are crazy for pricing it the way they do and just get practice talking to dumb a**'s. It's cheap fun..lol


----------



## ROSELAWN (Sep 12, 2003)

I am on the Verge of a legal battle with Dentco!!!:angry: They were 38 days late on paying me, called them 3 times a day every business day, they shorted me approx. $700.00. They back charged me $260.84. So I called their Chief Operations Officer on 9-17-03 to see what was up. He said one of my crews (mowing) had gotten grass on 2 cars ( on 6-2-03) and Dentco had to pay $260.84 to wash them. Whether or not it was a mobile wash or car wash reimbursement that is an INSANE price. Besides that they didn't inform me there was a problem for 105 DAYS! I told them I have insurance for occurences like that and by paying for the wash and not informing me, that Dentco assumed all liability for the situation per my Attorney and Insurance Agent. I no longer work for/ with them but the battle rages on for the car wash money and they are still withholding the $ even though they have no receipt to prove it ever happened!  The other money was $ 150.00 under payment for trees we planted and the remainder is because they said they over payed me 4 months ago! Their Co. is jacked up from the ground up....my former Boss got transfered to another market and was screwed around so bad that she had a plan to take her own life and almost carried it out because of the cold-blooded things she was told to do to the "contract partners". I could go on for days but, hey, I can't change them. This one is for them I hope they can look their children in the eyes!!!!!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Hope they wear Kevlar!


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

Thats pretty bad roselawn. I called them back today but got no return call. Imagine that?! I am quickly learning not to do business with people out of state because it seems like things change in situations like that. These people have no idea what the lot size is! They want me to measure it so they know what to pay me! What ever happened to placing bids? This must be the priceline.com of the lawn/landscape/snow removal biz or something.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

So if they are bidding work they have no idea on measure it up for them and add more sq ft for your trouble.No one should take a contract to plow with out looking at it.


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

Oh I agree cat, but I'm just not going to deal with them. The prices are too low. Plus it'll be may luck that I fudge the numbers a little to my advantage and get caught and have big problems on my hands.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

That's the attitude Brimow! Don't lower your ethical standards to the level of these big companies managing multi state snow contracts in different markets. They may be raking in the big bucks, but you'll be able to sleep at night knowing you didn't steal or cheat your way into your earnings. Good luck to everyone dealing with these problems!


----------



## ROSELAWN (Sep 12, 2003)

Yeah, it seemed to be better to measure your own properties. They measured a Best Buy parking lot at 80,500 sq. ft. and for giggles I checked the footage.....I got 143,250......but hey ....guess which size I was getting paid for, yep you guessed it. Whoever took inventory there had 2 brain cells left and the dominant one was chasing the other around the empty space between their ears with a HATCHET!


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Received a call from US Maintenance to bid two large lots for a corporate headquarters. They faxed their "Snow Plowing Assessment" sheet to us after the woman I spoke with asked if I'd be interested. When she called I asked her how she got our name and they got it off of an online directory. She said they were looking for bids that they HAD the Office Max contract. They of course want measurements and then prices. 

Being skeptical I did some research and spoke the person who would know inside the company. They were quite forthwith and open, not the usual stand off ish mode you might get from someone. In fact, he said he kicked several people off his property today already and did not even know that US Maintenance was asking people to come out and measure/bid the site. 

As it turns out US Maintenance is one of three companies being considered for a national contrat for NEXT YEAR! Not this season. They already have a contract in place for the upcoming year. In fact, this company does not know if they go with a national contract, they are just collecting bids for the process.

So, be a bit leery. US Maintenance is using your (our) time and energy to provide them with the information they should be paying for so they can bid on the work.


----------



## ROSELAWN (Sep 12, 2003)

they need to do their own leg work! Don't they know that George Washington freed the slaves! Oh well just keep on truckin', it's not the end of the world it has happened to me from Dentco. Was it over when the German's bombed Pearl Harbor? NO. We won WWI:waving:


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROSELAWN _
> *they need to do their own leg work! Don't they know that George Washington freed the slaves! Oh well just keep on truckin', it's not the end of the world it has happened to me from Dentco. Was it over when the German's bombed Pearl Harbor? NO. We won WWI:waving: *


I thought Abraham Lincoln freed the slaves.

Ray


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

I don't recall the Germans ever bombing Pearl Harbor, either, but what do I know?


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Forget it, he's rolling


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

The wife and I are sitting here laughing sooooo hard. We didn't see the German part now we are really having a good laugh. Well at least he is right about us winning WWI 



Ray


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Toga Party, anyone?


----------



## ROSELAWN (Sep 12, 2003)

My advice.... heavily!


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

I just talked to a guy that does the Rite Aids around here and he didn't have any problem getting paid. But he did the stuff for next to nothing, at US terms anyway, and was hoping to get the contract again! He was asking me to help him do the lot, I said," Dude I know what you get paid for this and its not even worth me helping and getting all the money" He didn't like that but hey too bad. It'll be interesting to see who gets it, cause I'll know what they get paid and what kind of scrub they are.


----------



## ROSELAWN (Sep 12, 2003)

Some people work for a living .... some people live off screwing people that work for them.


----------



## Progrounds (Jun 18, 2003)

Geez - I must be doing something wrong here. One of my local clients asked me if I would handle managing his snow and landscape work at 18 out of town properties, and myself and 3 others each spent 2 days on the road measuring properties so we COULD talk intelligently to subcontractors about the properties. Now, the problem is knowing what folks in other areas want to charge, and the client needs a price quick, so we can't wait to get pricing from subs. So I guess I have some idea of how the big guys feel about pricing, but from our end, we'll lose $$ job here or there as long as the overall contract makes us $$, and the subs stay happy and do a good job.
Just my 2 cents for what it's worth.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Welcome to Plowsite!
Sounds like you're doing things right. Only problem is that the time constraints are going to make you have to gamble a little. Good luck with it.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

TTT


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

ttt


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

TTT..For Hayden 61


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

TTT for Mike. This should help ya out with your questions !


----------



## mikekinney (Jan 3, 2004)

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP/SONJAAB HAS ANYBODY HEARD OF OR WORK FOR A COMPANY CALLED GENISIS? THEY HAVE RITE AID PLOWING CONTRACTS . GOOD OR BAD.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

MIKE..Ya found it....COOL !
Another company is called Dentco. There is a thread about these
guys too ! I will try and find that one...............

BTW: Drop me a email....... [email protected] .............geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

ttt..........


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

I can tell you this much, THEY SUCK!!!!!!!!  Check the posts, I was throwing around a couple of class action suit threads a year or two ago. In the end they wanted me to plow so I got paid in Nov just before the season started. Then last year I had it out with them over one site and they took all three of them. Now they are calling to try to buy my company, go figure.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

to the top again


----------



## mo snowboy (Sep 10, 2004)

*National Company Idiots #!%@*

These guys are spoiling it for legit snow companies. They approached us a couple of years ago to do some Comp USA's and (as everyone else is saying) the prices were ridiculous. They wanted me to do all services (lots & walks) for something like $220 FOR THE ENTIRE STORM regardless of how often I serviced it. I pay my subs more than that.

I've been approached by a couple of other "National" companies and it's the same song and dance. Usually some idiot, who has probably never seen a snow plow, asks me to bid. I wait for the bottom line and it's always a joke. I don't even return their calls anymore.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

You know I might be better off to sell my truck and sub contract US Maintenance to do my work for me while I sit back and rake the money in....Rob


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

I do Rite-aid for us maint. yeah, they sent me fixed prices, I told them to find someone else. I told them what we charge, then they agreed, same for landscrapin'. Plenty of work around here, I pay ins,comp, & salaries, and I would not do it if any lower than my prices


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*re; Home Depot*

Hey guys
I got a call from us maintence today and they asked if i was interested in doing 2 stores..One store is considered a large depot and the other one is a "small" depot. Same prices for both. Let me say first of all its late already. My contracts started Nov 1st. 
Second they set the prices and here they are :
1.* 1-3 inches $300- $120 for salt Parking lot and municlple s/w
s/w require cal. chloride
* 3.1 - 6" $ 405 " " " "
* 6.1 - 9" $ 510 " " " "
* 9.1 - 12" $ 620 " " " "
* 12.1- +per inch $ 27.50 
2. These prices are PER EVENT not per push.
If you can catch your breath, they even have the gall to mention leaving equipment at the site and front loaders. Is it me or are they for real. The rep on the phone said to me "let me know if you can do it for these prices". Its quite obvious he never even sat in a plow truck. What are you thoughts??


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

sorry if this is a stupid question.... but how does US Maint. find you? do they just pick random people out of the yellow pages for that city? or did you guys who get calls from them register with them at one point in time?


----------



## JRDabs (Jun 8, 2003)

They were 20% lower than all bidders during the Home Depot bidding process. I am very curious to see how they make out covering all the Target and Home Depot Sites they were awarded at those prices.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

JR........They are prob. gonna make out fine !

Ya gotta figure they OWN NO equipment and they only have to pay rent on a office, maybe a secretary (spl) or 2, a NICE fancy web site, and the BIG bosses prob. get paid a BIG $$$$$ salary.

NO overhead......Like you or I.

Then they lowball everybodys bid.........

Then some poor SUCKER like you or me not knowing their (or others) habit of slow pay or NO pay. We do ALL the work faithfully, pay our employees, spend $$$ for gas, salt, etc........AND WE GET SCREWED...    

RUN.......Do not walk....... Thank god for forums like this !........geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

TTT...For Mountain


----------



## Work4Me (Nov 30, 2004)

*Just so you know*

I have plenty of people that i bring abord that i give 25 to 60 increase in business. Yes we do have some places where the pricing is extreemly low but we also have some places where we pay extreemly well. I wish my employment contract would let me disclose my contractors so i could give you an example that you could call or write but it doesnt.

I have an account that requires we pay 175 for a snow event of 2-5 inches. Yes I know thats low but i also have an account the requires we pay 275 per push and a push is required every inch after the first 1.5 inches. I even have an account in Georga that pays 7500 for the season! They havnt had snow for God knows how long!

Just like all of you are out there to make money...so are we.

And by the way all the contractors that work for me on the jobs that pay crappy, I throw them a bone in the nvery next thing they do for me so please stop sending me the e-mails about how bad or low our prices are. Because if you where in our system and worked any of my locations you wouldnt be at the office typing up invoices and counting money insted of telling everyone how bad you think my company is.


----------



## Work4Me (Nov 30, 2004)

*Just so you know*

I have plenty of people that I bring aboard that I give 25 to 60 percent increase in business. Yes we do have some places where the pricing is extremely low but we also have some places where we pay extremely well. I wish my employment contract would let me disclose my contractors so I could give you an example that you could call or write but it doesn't.

I have an account that requires we pay 175 for a snow event of 2-5 inches. Yes I know that's low but I also have an account the requires we pay 275 per push and a push is required every inch after the first 1.5 inches. I even have an account in George that pays *7500 for the season*! They haven't had snow for God knows how long!

Just like all of you are out there to make money...so are we.

And by the way all the contractors that work for me on the jobs that pay crappy, I throw them a bone in the very next thing they do for me so please stop sending me the e-mails about how bad or low our prices are. Because if you where in our system and worked any of my locations you wouldn't be at the office typing up invoices and counting money instead of telling everyone how bad you think my company is.


----------



## JRDabs (Jun 8, 2003)

WorkForMe, 

My post has no ill will towards your company. I am very curious to see how you can be 20% cheaper than everyone on the stores you bid. We have done the sites for 7 years and know our costs with respect to the customers expectations. For all I know you may use a 8'plow, while we used a 16 foot pusher. This business is all about systems, you may have some good ones in place. Maybe our expectations of the level of service are higher that our customers?

Good Luck this season!


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

I will have to jump in on this , a good friend of mine was asked to plow by a "national maintenance company" the job was in Annapolis and the prices they wanted to pay were less than he or I would have done the job for 20 years ago. But if you send the same request out to 30 contractors you will generally find someone hungry and new to the business that will bite. 


Workforme you say I have an account that requires we pay 175 for a snow event of 2-5 inches. Yes I know that’s low but I also have an account the requires we pay 275 per push and a push is required every inch after the first 1.5 inches. I even have an account in George that pays 7500 for the season! They haven’t had snow for God knows how long!

Those numbers realy dont mean much , the 175 for me would be one bank with 4 parking spaces , the 275 per push sounds like a small convenience store. What is 7500 for the season , a mall with 5000 parking spaces ? 


But I do have a dirrect question for you , whats your commission rate ?


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

work4me,
I was a contractor for you.....& your co sucks!! 
all contractor's STAY AWAY!!!!
you should change your name to "LOWBALLER INC."
I got a bone I'll throw ya
Here's just one example:
If I salted the lot, it would cost $180. you sent me a pricing quote of
$190 for plowing 1/2 acre lot,snow blowing around bldg. & the long A$$
city walks & salting them to. My price last year for complete service was
$335 for 2-3"storm. not to mention getting mgr. sigs.,all the paperwork,& now you have to call in before a service.You just shorted me $75 for last invoice. Contractor's: don't work for a co. that sets your prices.


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

I'm guessing that WORK4ME is some how associated with US Maintenance and or the others. I'll give you 2 examples of how low and crazy you guys are. 

1) Local Rite Aid. 2"-4", plow lot, salt lot, clear walks, salt walks. $105!+/-
Its been 1 yrs since I had that laugh. Mind you its a highway corner lot with walks all the way around and about 25-30 car parking with a double drive thru. I MAY clear the walks for $105. maybe

2) Local Pep Boys. 2"-4" plow lot, salt lot, clear walks, salt walks. $175!
10 bay Pep Boys at that. Not a small one.

The woman that called me for these said contractors were just falling over the prices. I laughed in her face and told her there was no way I'd get out of bed for chicken feel like that. Crazy


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

BRIMOW525 said:


> The woman that called me for these said contractors were just falling over the prices. I laughed in her face and told her there was no way I'd get out of bed for chicken feel like that. Crazy


Falling over laughing maybe. These companies are out of their minds.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

TTT........For a new guy........

Remember......SMGs assets and liabilities were taken over by the Symboit Mgt.
Group...........

Read a few posts about them also.........  ......good luck


----------



## DJDarknez (Nov 13, 2004)

Maybe this thread, and others like it, should just be stickied? There are plenty of people who seem to ask the same questions over and over, it might be worthwhile.......


----------



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

*Stay away from U.S. Maintenence*

We made the fine mistake of doing work for them in chicago. We serviced a motel chain that they low balled from us. What a joke. Hey matt didn't forget about you. Pay your bill. Tell your people to stop calling our company were not looking to do any more work for U.S. Maintenance or Tower Cleaning. O did I say Tower Cleaning. More to come !!!!! 

Do not work for them spread the word. Companys like this Suck?


----------



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

Heard U.S. - Tower cleaning are looking to get bought out from some investor in conn. Thinking about calling them. :waving:


----------



## Jone43 (Dec 28, 2004)

Let them get some jackass in there for that price and see what happens when someone falls. Contractor will be no where to be found and they will be left holding the bag. I'm not sure what kind of rates you guys are getting across the country, but the guy I sub for is paying between $75-$90 an hour depending on how long you have been with him plus he carries you under his insurance policy. These people want you to come and use your equiptment, chemicals, labor and insurance and they are paying like $75 an hour. Unreal.


----------

